# COD 4 Clan's



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Is anyone here in a clan on COD4 on xbox 360 , if not does anyone fancy starting one up ?
Of course there would be the issue of a clan name first tho.

Scud


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I'm always on COD4 at the mo sounds like a good idea, Which format??

:thumb: 

Also you've gotta love HARDCORE mode!!!!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

PC version ? 

If so I may be up for it, been in a few clans before, willing to be a grunt, but not interested in organising etc.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Wozza said:


> PC version ?


Me also........:thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Scud said:


> Of course there would be the issue of a clan name first tho.
> 
> Scud


Hows about for the name

KLUKLUX


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

First post edited.

Xbox 360


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

haxbyscoobs said:


> Hows about for the name
> 
> KLUKLUX


That reminds me of them guys in white sheets and white pointy head gear.:lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Awwwww.......XBOX 360...............Gutted!! I've only got the pc version


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I only play cod4 on the pc now - ps3 was to slow for me  I'm in a clan which proves for a good laugh at times!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Im always on it, 360 version, Usually play with a few mates and just have a laugh if their not on i just go into "Rambo" mode on hardcore search and destroy and cause some carnage.

My 360 id is Stupidmonfish , add me if you like and we can have a little war


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

got it on the pc too , great fun  dont like shoot-em-ups on the 360


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

A bit addicted to COD4 for the XBOX, username is Brisatrials. I would be up for some clan killing!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

On Xbox as well. You can only have 4 letters for you tag/clan. I just used my team one from shooting which is TART


----------

